# Woodvil Xmas Sale



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Start saving now my peeps! There is going to be a new batch of Woodvils sold at Xmas time! They will be fully Mech with a new firing switch!

This is a picture of the very first batch of Woodvils ever made!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Start saving now my peeps! There is going to be a new batch of Woodvils sold at Xmas time! They will be fully Mech with a new firing switch!
> 
> This is a picture of the very first batch of Woodvils ever made!
> 
> View attachment 8722


Oh my, those are the ones I have been waiting for!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh my, those are the ones I have been waiting for!


 
You and me BOTH!


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

I need this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

TylerD said:


> I need this one!
> View attachment 8724


EUGENE! You want to need it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> EUGENE! You want to need it...


Me no want, me need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

See the modmaster says one version will look like the current Woodvils and the other more or less like the metal Grands. Second version is for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll (29/7/14)

Do we have any ideas on what the pricing will be?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Do we have any ideas on what the pricing will be?


 
Nope we don't... but I guess around the $180 mark... but that's just a guess.


----------



## MurderDoll (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope we don't... but I guess around the $180 mark... but that's just a guess.


Thanks! 

Looks like I'll have to be patient and wait till December for my next REO. 

Such a long time away. :crying:


----------

